# TV Tuner and DTH



## GhorMaanas (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi,

i have a secondary tata sky SD connection. i was planning to use my TV tuner card to record programmes from the DTH. however, i read on a forum that this isnt possible with current STBs as there's some inbuilt protection in them to prevent such a process. i would like to know is it really the case, and has anyone tried this ? also, if yes, then any way of bypassing or disabling this protection ?

would appreciate any kind of suggestions.

thanks


----------



## khmadhu (Nov 16, 2011)

you can record TATA sky HD programmes into u r TV tuner card. the protection is from antenna to the STB, as these signals will be encoded. 

so u will be able to record from STB to PC, but the controlls will be in STB (ex changing channels).

concept is simple: anything which u can see u can record!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks ! i had a spare SD connection box lying, and the tata sky installation team personnel told me returning it would fetch you only 160/-. i thought why not keep it and use it with PC along with the TV tuner ?! i will get this connected now and try it.


----------



## khmadhu (Nov 16, 2011)

welcome... 

PS: its not SD its HD (high definition).  from  u r first post i thought u did a typo.. but u repeated in u r second post also. that's why thought of mentioning..


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 18, 2011)

its SD only - Standard Definition, the non-HD STB. i recently upgraded to 'tata sky+ HD' from the normal tata sky, ie, the older SD connection (though it isnt marketed by this name 'SD' or as 'tata sky SD'), the STB of which is now lying spare. i guess i will use that now as a secondary connection.


----------



## khmadhu (Nov 18, 2011)

ohh ok..  doubt cleared..


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 18, 2011)

no problem


----------

